# Crossing a river with a goat, cabbage, and wolf?



## RamistThomist (Mar 20, 2008)

Ancient logic problem. How do you cross a river with a goat, cabbage and wolf? You can only take one across in the boat at a time. 

crossing the river with a wolf, a goat, and a cabbage


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

Have the goat eat the cabbage, the wolf eat the goat, then take the boat with the wolf across. One trip, all three cross at once. Unless you enjoy cabbage, then reverse order. Who needs all three anyway?


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 20, 2008)

HAHA!!!!!! I WON! And I'm not revealing the answer!!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

Got it right on the first attempt. I remember having to do a similar task at a Boy Scout Jamboree one time. I believe we had a rabbit, a fox, and a carrot.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 20, 2008)

Very simple (for this non-philosopher). Shoot the wolf so he does not present any threat to you or the goat. Let the goat eat the cabbage because cabbage is disgusting. Wait a day for the goat to have properly digested the cabbage then pay someone to butcher it. Make a coat out of the hair and enjoy goat meat for the foreseeable future. 

And the cat? Let it find its own food (because it is not coming home with me - stupid cat hair messing up my car and house!).


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 20, 2008)

Goat first, back to get cabbage, take it across, put goat in boat, take back, leave behind and take wolf across, then leave cabbage and wolf and go get goat.


----------

